# postfix, amavisd-new und spamassassin tls probleme

## skydoom

Hallo,

ich hab mir einen Spamfilter mit amavisd-new und spamassassin gebastelt und zwar mit folgender anleitung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-186696.html

erstma meine conf:

main.cf

```

content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = skydoom.de

mydomain = skydoom.de

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

mynetworks = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

         xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/readme

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

relayhost = [mail.selfhost.de]

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/smtp_auth

smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtp_enforce_tls = yes

smtp_tls_enforce_peername = no

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

        permit_sasl_authenticated,

        permit_mynetworks,

        reject_unauth_destination

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes

smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newkey.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains = skydoom.homelinux.com

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:1003

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:1003

virtual_mailbox_base = /

```

master.cf

```

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

localhost:10025 inet    n       -       n       -       20      smtpd -o content_filter=

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

        -o fallback_relay=

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

retry     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

amavis    unix  -       -       n       -       5       smtp

```

Bei eingehenden Mails kommt jetzt folgendes Problem auf:

auszug aus der log:

```
Apr 14 21:57:09 server postfix/pickup[30145]: A149867846F: uid=0 from=<*****@user>

Apr 14 21:57:09 server postfix/cleanup[30264]: A149867846F: message-id=<1208203029.30260@server>

Apr 14 21:57:09 server postfix/qmgr[30149]: A149867846F: from=<*****@server.skydoom.de>, size=578, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 14 21:57:09 server postfix/smtp[30267]: A149867846F: to=<***@skydoom.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.1, delays=0.06/0.03/0.02/0, dsn=4.7.4, status=deferred (TLS is required, but was not offered by host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1])

```

Wie löse ich das Problemchen?

grüße

dennisLast edited by skydoom on Tue Jul 21, 2009 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> TLS is required, but was not offered by host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]

 

Das ist Dein Problem. TLS scheint nicht richtig konfiguriert zu sein.

----------

